# Fromm Grain Free Dry Kibble



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I know that many of you endorse Fromm Grain Free Kibble. Can you share your experience with this food and which flavor your fluffs like?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like them all, what am I saying? Like, I'm the one eating it? No, ok the boys like them all and I am happy with the results I've seen. That's a little better heh...

Had a recent discussion with some other board members on the four star line and grain free vs non grain free. There are some who feel the grain free varieties have too much protien for our little fluffs. I think it's something to consider depending on how you feel about the subject. I think the four star both grain free and grain inclusive are great quality.

My boys seem to particularly like the duck and sweet potato (grain inclusive) and the pork and applesauce (grain invlusive)  DH thinks they are very fond of the game bird (grain free), but personally, I think he just thinks the name is cool. I love this brand, if they are ever recalled I will lose all faith in kibble heh....

Editing to add for the grain free I really liked how the boys looked the last time I got the surf and turf, their coast just seemed to have this glow..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you get the bile acids tests done on Mimi and Milo yet? I know you were worried about Milo possibly having a shunt just last month.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/121888-symptoms-liver-shunt.html

Grain free food is higher in protein than regular formulas. I absolutely would not feed a higher protein food to a Maltese who had never had a BAT done.

This is a good article to read while you research grain free.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...grain-free-diets-veterinary-nutritionist.html


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I took both Mimi and Milo to the Vet to see if they needed any dental work. I also inquired about Bile Acid test. He said let's do the blood panel work first and if there is any sign of liver issues than to do the Bile acid test. The bloodwork came out normal and since they are both not showing any signs of liver issues, the Vet said that Bile Acid test was not necessary. 

They are currently eating Acana Pacifica and have been eating this more more than six months. I am thinking of changing food because they seem like they are tired of this food since they have been eating this for a long time. Also, I heard that Acana changed their formula recently and some dogs are having allergic reactions from the new formula.



Ladysmom said:


> Did you get the bile acids tests done on Mimi and Milo yet? I know you were worried about Milo possibly having a shunt just last month.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/121888-symptoms-liver-shunt.html
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A Malt can have normal ALT's and AST's and still have high bile acids. It's good to have this as a base line. Please look at some of the sticky-ed threads on BAT's before deciding not to do a BAT. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> A Malt can have normal ALT's and AST's and still have high bile acids. It's good to have this as a base line. Please look at some of the sticky-ed threads on BAT's before deciding not to do a BAT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


:thumbsup: According to Dr. Sharon Center, all Maltese should have a bile acids acids test because they are a "highly affected" (with liver disease) breed.

As Crystal said, a Maltese can have normal ALT/AST values and still have abnormal bile bile acids. 

Again, I would not feed a high protein food to a Maltese until I had a BAT done.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really don't consider even the grain free formula's from Fromm's to be high protein. Salmon Tunalini is at 28%, Game Bird is at 29 %, and Beef Fritatta and Surf and Turf both at 30%. If you rotate through all the formulas, grain free and grain inclusive, I think an asymptomatic MVD dog would do well. I don't even think an asymptomatic MVD dog would have a problem rotating through just the 4 grain free formulas. I consider in dry kibble high protein to be 32% or more and that's all they get.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We've tried the Salmon a la Veg, Pork & Applesauce and Surf & Turf. I feel the Pork & Applesauce was their favorite but I only used it for the summer until I could get them back on Grandma Lucy's. Not sure if that will help! :thumbsup:


----------

